# One of my favorites :(



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I only had him a few months but man he was one of the bestest bettas I ever had. I love all of mine, but he had something special-and now he's gone. It was quick, because about 2 days ago he wasn't swimming much, and wouldn't eat and today he was gone. Last week he was doing great! Oh, I don't want him to be gone! He was my beautiful camera hog...Just loved the camera.... Either way I'm sad to see him go this quickly. I didn't even decide on a name for him yet 

Here's a video when I first got him...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khYTua1C4vs


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im sorry :,c <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry, dukie!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. He was gorgeous. What a fantastic Betta.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
He was one stunning Betta. Probably one of the most hansome VTs I have ever seen.


----------

